# xt 2004 kurbel an slayer...geht das gut?



## schnepp (26. Juli 2004)

Hoi..
kann ich die neue xt kurbelgarnitur an den slayer 2003 Rahmen montieren?
Gibt es die Kurbelgarnitur in verschiedene Breiten? Oder ist die vielleicht kompatibel mit 68mm und 73mm?


eigentlich wollte ich die 2004 LX Kurbel samt neuem Innenlager montieren, welches es anscheinend aber nicht in 73mm gibt. Und das XT Innenlager (das es in 73mm gibt) ist nicht kompatibel mit der LX Kurbel. Oder erzähl ich hier nur Quatsch?

....lauter fragen die mich quälen......

LX wäre für mich preislich interessanter....

Mit Race Face kenn' ich mich gar nicht aus, falls es da in der selben Preisklasse was gibt.....lasst mal hören

danke


----------



## Uraltbiker (26. Juli 2004)

Quatsch isses nicht, aber immer der Reihe nach.

XT 2004 und LX 2004/3 sind durch die bei der XT 2004er eingesetzte Hollowtech II zwei vollkommen verschiedene Stiefel!

Die XT 2004 ist jetzt aufgebaut wie die XTR ab 2003.
1. Die Welle ist jetzt fest an der rechten Kurbel angebracht.
2. Die Lagerschalen sitzen jetzt außen an der Tetlagerhülse.
3. Es gibt endlich keine verschiedenen Typen mehr für 68mm und 73mm
    E-Type Umwerfer oder normaler, und nur noch eine Achslänge.
    One Size fits all  !! Endlich.   

Die LX 2003/2004 braucht ein Innenlager mit 121mm Welle
Es gibt auch eine 73mm Version mit 126 mm Welle, welche dann für das RM Slayer benötigt würde.

Aber mal ehrlich, einem RM Slayer sollte man doch die eindeutig bessere Kurbel
gönnen, die XT 2004. Der Preisunterschied beträgt max. 50,--  und in der Praxis wirds wohl noch weniger, da die meisten Billigversender die 73mm eh nicht führen und wenn ist sie meist teurer.

Gib Dir nen Ruck und gönn deinem schönen Slayer auch die schönere Kurbel.
Ich fahre jetzt die XT 2004 an zwei Bikes seit geraumer Zeit und mir kann mittlerweile jede noch so tolle Tuningkurbel gestohlen bleiben. Außer der XTR, aber die braucht ehrlich gesagt niemand, außer das Geld spielt gar keine Rolle.


Gruß

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc T. (27. Juli 2004)

Hi,

und noch ne Kurbel die noch besser zum Slayer passen würde, preislich mit Shimano mithalten kann und sie rein optisch um Längen schlägt:

Race Face Evolve

www.raceface.com
www.bikeaction.de
www.bikes.com/Slayer50

Gruss Marc


----------



## @ndy (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo 

Ich habe die XT 04 am Slayer und bin bis nicht sehr zufreiden!

Das Ding ist ein Aleinunterhalter! Soviel KNARZEN habe ich noch nie gehört....   glaube fast das ich mein alter Bike auseinander bauen werde und meine gutes altes XT VIERKANT einbauen werde.....  

Weis noch nicht wo her das kommt habe aber alles schon ausgebaut und neue gefettet hat aber nix gebracht.....

CU Andi


----------



## Phil Claus (2. August 2004)

Hi Schnepp,

meine Empfehlung:

Evolve XC, Race Face Qualität für den preisbewussten Biker.


----------



## Nussketier (6. August 2004)

Handelt sich zwar nicht ums selbe Rad, aber fast dasselbe Thema: Bekomme ich eine Hollowtech II ans RM7? Weil mit der Saint funktioniert es ja nicht. Und da sich diese Systeme ja zu ähneln scheinen, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.....
Schon mal danke.


----------

